# Druchflussmessung mit S7



## Krut (20 März 2013)

Ich arbeite an einer Automatischen Farbmischanlage in dem aus drei Grundfarbenbehälter das Wasser in den Mischbehälter abgellassen wird.
Am Boden des Mischbehälter befindet sich außerdem ein Drucksensor der mit die Wassermenge anzeigt kann.

 Die Menge des Wasser(farbe) das aus einem einzelnen Grundfarbenbehälter in den Mischbehälter abgellassen wird, kann mittels eines Durchflussmesser der an eine analoge Eingangskarte eine S7 angeschlossen ist gemessen werden! 

Aber wie ?
Wenn das Wasser durch den Durchflussmesser fließt erhallte ich Zwar Wert in Hex,dez,bin.. was ich will!!

---Aber wie werden sollche Werte verarbeitet das ich daraus die genaue   Wassermenge in Liter erhalte ???


----------



## volker (20 März 2013)

der durchflussmesser liefert dir doch ein definiertes signal. z.b. 5 Liter/Minute
alles andere ist doch nur ein bisschen rechnen. willst du z.b. 20 liter musst du 4 minuten pumpen. ändert sich der durchfluss musst du das in kurzen zeitabständen z.b. 1 sekunde einlesen und die differenz voriger wert zu aktueller wert zur gesamtmenge hinzuaddieren


----------



## Farinin (20 März 2013)

... das hört sich aber stark nach Hausaufgaben an.  Da du keine Angabe zur Software gemacht hast, unterstelle ich mal, dass du mit STEP 7 arbeitest. Sofern dem so ist, solltest du dir den FC105 aus der Standartbiliothek ansehen. Die Berechnungsformel ist dazu in der Hilfe beschrieben. Sofern dein Eingangswert im Normalbereich ist, gibt dir eine Siemens AI Karte eine Wert zwischen 0-27648.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/19311-S7-Analogwerte-Ich-hab-da-mal-ne-Frage
Ansonsten hilft dir mit 'Sicherheit' der obrige Link, denn so gut erklärt bekommt man das nur gegen €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€.

SG Frank


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2013)

Du musst das Analogsignal skaliern
4ma = 0 l/min
20MA = xl/min

Dieses Signal musst du dann über einen Totalisator lassen

60 minuten mit 1l/min durchfluss ergibt 60l im tank

Es gibt aber Durchflussmesser von ifm, die kannst du über io-link an deine sps anschliessen
Dann bekommst du den aktuellen durchfluss, kannst den genauen totalisator nutzen und hast zusätzlich noch die mediumstemperatur über einen io-link port


----------



## Krut (20 März 2013)

Mein Problem bei die Regelstrecke ist:
- Beim öffen und schliesen der Magflow Ventile durch AO enstehet ja eine Totzeit!
 - Die 3 Behälter der Grundfarben haben einen Füllmenge von bis 22 Liter  wird ein Ventil geöffnet fließt das Wasser über den Durchflussmesser in den 
   Mischbehälter! Bei 22 Liter ist ja der Druck viel höher als bei nur 5 Liter 
-  Die Strecke ändert sich ja je nach der Menge an Wasser die ich anfordere!


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2013)

Aber es ist ja bekannt, wie sich die Strecke ändert. 

v = √(2gh)  , v = Ausflußgeschwindigkeit

V = 0,6(v*A),  V = Volumen, A = Ausflußfläche

Kann man das nicht einbauen, zumindest als Korrekturwert oder Störgröße zurückführen?

PS. Die Formeln kann man hier nachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ausflussgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 März 2013)

Krut schrieb:


> Mein Problem bei die Regelstrecke ist:
> - Beim öffen und schliesen der Magflow Ventile durch AO enstehet ja eine Totzeit!
> - Die 3 Behälter der Grundfarben haben einen Füllmenge von bis 22 Liter wird ein Ventil geöffnet fließt das Wasser über den Durchflussmesser in den
> Mischbehälter! Bei 22 Liter ist ja der Druck viel höher als bei nur 5 Liter
> - Die Strecke ändert sich ja je nach der Menge an Wasser die ich anfordere!



Hallo,
die Totzeit ist m.E. nicht relevant, da du dann ja auch keinen Durchfluß hast.
Wenn dein Durchfluß nicht konstant ist dann mußt du in kleinen Zeitintervallen deinen Durchfluß-Sensor abfragen (z.B. alle 10 ms) und deinen Wert entsprechend aufaddieren.
Du schaltest dann ab, wenn dein aufaddierter Wert >= deiner Vorgabe ist.

Schöner wäre hier aber natürliche eine inkrementelle Durchfluß-Messung .... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Krut (21 März 2013)

der link ist echt hilfreich


----------



## Krut (29 März 2013)

Aber wie kann ich denn nun den Durchfluss messen!!!!!!!!
Ich habe zwar gemessen dass 125ml in 2 Sek/250ml in 4 Sek...... fließen aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache ! 

Ich  habe einen Durchflussmesser der mir Werte als EW. liefert und  dieses  Eingangswort möchte ich nun ständig addieren so das ich die  gesamte  Durchflussmenge berechnen kann! aber wie geht das ???

Mit dem FC105 ??

Durch das Messen von von Liter pro Zeit ( 125ml in 2 Sek/250ml in 4 Sek ) habe ich doch ein Strecke die Regeln kann!!
Mit dem FB 40 oder???
Die Parameter der Strecke könnte ich mittels ITEA verfahren verbessern???

ALSO wie kann ich einen Druchfluss mit einer Regelung realisieren?????


----------



## marlob (29 März 2013)

FC105 ist eine Skalierbaustein. Gucke mal hier
Siemens Industry Online Support - Automation Service, Automation Support, Simatic Service, Simatic Support, Technical Support, Technical Consulting


----------

